# Stem Tea



## bmh8938 (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey. I've heard of people saving up their stem and once they build up a good hefty collection they make tea out of it and apparently it gives a great buzz. Anyone else heard of this? Any experiences?

How much THC is actually in stem? I know its not even close to the amount in bud but im just wondering if anyone has a #

anyways just feel free to tell me anything you know about stem and stem tea


----------



## bmh8938 (Apr 6, 2009)

bmh8938 said:


> Hey. I've heard of people saving up their stem and once they build up a good hefty collection they make tea out of it and apparently it gives a great buzz. Anyone else heard of this? Any experiences?
> 
> How much THC is actually in stem? I know its not even close to the amount in bud but im just wondering if anyone has a #
> 
> anyways just feel free to tell me anything you know about stem and stem tea



noone?....


----------



## chitownsmoking (Apr 6, 2009)

there is smaller amounts of cannaboid i the stem but not soo much, the tea thing wont work has thc is not soluble in water you could use milk instead with your trim or buds, or aybe even a shitoad of kiefy stems


----------



## bmh8938 (Apr 6, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> there is smaller amounts of cannaboid i the stem but not soo much, the tea thing wont work has thc is not soluble in water you could use milk instead with your trim or buds, or aybe even a shitoad of kiefy stems


yeah i know thc wouldnt be soluble in water but ive honestly heard of friends doing it before and getting really high. and it just sounded like they boiled stem in water


----------



## ilikebud (Apr 7, 2009)

bmh8938 said:


> yeah i know thc wouldnt be soluble in water but ive honestly heard of friends doing it before and getting really high. and it just sounded like they boiled stem in water


I've done this with a few stems for the couple o's I picked up the other week. it tastes like hot water with a hint of weed.


----------



## bmh8938 (Apr 7, 2009)

ilikebud said:


> I've done this with a few stems for the couple o's I picked up the other week. it tastes like hot water with a hint of weed.


haha..i never would have guessed


----------



## GodFather (Apr 8, 2009)

ilikebud said:


> I've done this with a few stems for the couple o's I picked up the other week. it tastes like hot water with a hint of weed.


How many stems did you use?


----------



## bmh8938 (Apr 8, 2009)

GodFather said:


> How many stems did you use?


im pretty sure you need to put aloot of stem in there to get any actual effects from it. theres not alot of thc in stem so im guessing youd have to have like 10 grams or more of it. then again since thc really isnt water soluble making tea would involve having to actually much on and swallow all the stem.

i think youd be better off just getting a good batch of weed and getting all the thc into some milk..then using the thc milk to make tea/coffee


----------



## kyro pnl (Apr 8, 2009)

just use a gram of weed and use some mike then put in the tea that is what i have read on lots of other sites i dont recall the site just put in how make tea out of marijuana. r u could just use fan leafs of the plant but u will need a gram of leafs to get a good buzz the more leafs the better velvet 1.


----------



## bmh8938 (Apr 8, 2009)

kyro pnl said:


> just use a gram of weed and use some mike then put in the tea that is what i have read on lots of other sites i dont recall the site just put in how make tea out of marijuana. r u could just use fan leafs of the plant but u will need a gram of leafs to get a good buzz the more leafs the better velvet 1.


hmm ok nice that should work..yeah using milk would definitely be key when making tea out of it


----------



## lavenderstar (Apr 9, 2009)

you can try this, Tea bag full of ground up stems , ground in cold water , releases trichromes,i like to brew tea this way in a chai 50/50 water milk tea , boiled to about 190' seeped for about 20 minutes 


bmh8938 said:


> noone?....


----------



## bmh8938 (Apr 9, 2009)

lavenderstar said:


> you can try this, Tea bag full of ground up stems , ground in cold water , releases trichromes,i like to brew tea this way in a chai 50/50 water milk tea , boiled to about 190' seeped for about 20 minutes


ohhh man that sounds GOOD! what are trichromes again? ive heard the word before..but ya putting a load of stem in a teabag or two and brewing it in a 50/50 milk/water mix would probly be great. youve had this before? dyou get a good buzz from it?

peace


----------



## chitownsmoking (Apr 9, 2009)

Bro this wont get you high at all!!!!!! Thc is not water soluble and boiling heat will degrade thc!!!!!!


----------



## bmh8938 (Apr 9, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> Bro this wont get you high at all!!!!!! Thc is not water soluble and boiling heat will degrade thc!!!!!!


any arguments against this statement?

lol..i seem to have a mixed bunch of opinions on whether or not stem tea is even worth making


----------



## DocTimmie (Sep 24, 2009)

bmh8938 said:


> any arguments against this statement?
> 
> lol..i seem to have a mixed bunch of opinions on whether or not stem tea is even worth making


It may not fuck you up, but it'll do something. The thing is, you have to add SOMETHING to the tea to draw out the thc. 
I'm about to try milk, myself. Alcohols usually work pretty well, and of course, butter does too.

Also, make sure NOT to bring it to a boil. That much heat ruins the process. 180-190 degrees should work, but I would brew just over the minimum temp to draw out the magic.


----------



## aknight3 (Sep 24, 2009)

this man above is right, boiling will work, but you need to add something (fattys, oil, butter) in order to get the thc actually out


----------



## DocTimmie (Sep 24, 2009)

I made some "butter" tea with cannabutter, milk, and 4.5 grams of chopped stem. After I sweetened it with honey, it tasted great. Almost like some kind of Celestial Tea. Smell like all kinds of hell though. While I'm not absolutely stoned, I have a REALLY good body high. I can't wait to use crystal-sprinkled buds!!!


----------

